# Skyline R33 with R34 nose



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

We received our new Skyline :squintdan 






































*Detailed Car Overview* 
r34 face, bumper,lights,bonnet ,wings etc 
This car was auto but is now manual 
Nismo LSD 
orc clutch twin plate 
17 wheels 
Aero Radiator 
GT turbine 
coilover Suspension 
Adjestable tie rods 
Blitz Boost controler 
blitz Inter cooler, 
trust Oil cooler 
R34AW 
Titan exhaust 
big down pipe 
z32 air flow meter 
re mapped ecu


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice real nice...


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

dont actually like it, may be the drift style skirts. Mucho respecto for the front end job!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

BTW the wheels are standard r34 GTT ones


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

mmm not quite sure if i do or i don't bit on the fence on this one.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> BTW the wheels are standard r34 GTT ones



New rims are being ordered


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Whats happened to the IC, you still holding boost with that? Lucky it hasnt split.


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

is that gonna go to japfest next year?! go on!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks really nice, what kit is that? Why did you not go for the Bee-R 334 kit?


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> Whats happened to the IC, you still holding boost with that? Lucky it hasnt split.


Yep i was thinking that, looks like somethin hit it hard at speed


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Looks really nice, what kit is that?


URAS? Theres a badge above the gril on the front, it also looks similar to other URAS kits so i'm guessing thats what it is.... but i might be wrong


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know if it too much of a change but I'm not sure that the curves of the 33 sit well with the square nose of the 34


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

not sure on the looks of that not to my taste...


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks great apart from the skirts which make it look more like a hovercraft.


----------



## MR GTR (Jun 12, 2006)

i absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

i dont think it looks good at all.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You bought that off my mate Paul at Jap Imports UK 

Nice car, has a lot of potential, but deffo needs wheels and a different spoiler, once thats sorted it will look fantastic IMO


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh dear ,I think it looks very bad .May look better with a differant kit on it that one looks horrible ,decals over the wheel arches look bad too ,looks like it is dirty there I would remove them . Sorry dont like it .


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

uras rocks.

congrats with the car!
wheels are crap though as mentioned lol. i do think it could go a bit lower, and personally i think nissan made the R33 gtst a bit to small in width...

oh well its still a great car!


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

drift machine right? . 

its not really my taste , but its a very good work done.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The car was made to drift. We already drifted the car on track.

It was real easy to get the car sideways and keep it there


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice looking motor & something different , but gotta change the wheels to something more agressive ,like BeeR,s or rota GTR,s ,otherwise >:thumbsup:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

R34 front end conversions is where its at!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i know its a drift car, but i think the 34 nose needs the wide GTR rear arches to really keep the aggresive look going on

even so, a rare beast, well done

mook


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Love the front end, hate the wheels and skirts, easy change though:thumbsup:


----------



## japimpaul (Mar 10, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> We received our new Skyline :squintdan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate the cars looking good!!! have u got any footage of it drifting?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

japimpaul said:


> Hi mate the cars looking good!!! have u got any footage of it drifting?


Hi, we do not have footage yet, they filmed us for a tv program in Holland. But we did not yet receive the footage.


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

love the car great job but not the kit it looks like some one nailed a 4 by 2 ply to the sides


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i love that style of body kit, nice job on the front end too :thumbsup:


----------

